# New Kiln



## pete57 (Jan 22, 2009)

Hello everyone.
I have a question about a electric wall heater. The plan: I am building a new kiln to dry chair parts. It will consist of a 3/4 plywood shell with 2×2's spaced along the edge and in the middle with 1-1/2 foam insulation and then a piece of 1/4 inch plywood with a metallic paint in the insde. I will put 4" bolts through the whole panel at specific places to hold the wooden shelves at different heights. This is all going on casters and the diminsions are 72" X 48" X 24" it also has some PC fans going on it for circulation and exhaust. It is basically just like the one that Drew Langsner has in his Chair making book.

I have a thermostat from a greenhouse place that goes up to 120 degrees. I have a 240 volt 750 watt baseboard heater that I plan to put in the bottom. I will put a small piece of 20 gauge metal on the botton perment shelf that is just a tad bigger than the heater for protection.

Does anyone know of any reason that this will not be safe to run at 100-120 degrees for several days?

I have a small kiln that I use for crest and spindles that use light bulbs, I just need something bigger for the C-arm forms and settee forms to cure in.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I can't think of any reasons not to do it.


----------



## Julian (Sep 30, 2008)

As long as you aren't going over 170 I think you are fine.


----------



## jeffthewoodwacker (Dec 26, 2007)

Should work fine. I converted an old junk refrigerator into a wood drying kiln that is great for drying bowl blanks.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

How did the kiln work for you? Any pictures you can share?

Thanks


----------

